# Speaking of Wolves.....



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Have you guys seen the new movie that is comming out called Alpha and Omega? It is about two wolves (male and female) that get taken away from Canada and dropped in Idaho as part of a "reintroduction program". 

This gem is all animated and marketed for the kids. So, I can't wait to take my kids to this movie where they will be taught how great re-introduction to wolves is and how cute and cudely the sweet critters are. I can't wait til my 3 year old comes to me to tell me how it is bad to kill wolves. 

.....well, I guess if you can't beat 'em, Target the kids!!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Its really sad the way so many people have swallowed the propaganda that accompanied the wolf reintroduction. "Wolves will make elk herds heathier" "wolves only kill what they need" and so forth. What a load of crap!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I think people have a right to say what they want. But I believe this movie is a special interest group trying to affect the judgment of our impressionable youth. Using popular culture as lube to deliver a political message. I don't agree with that, but I guess that is the world we live in.


----------



## wapati (Nov 29, 2007)

It wouldn't be too hard to make a movie the other way to show dear, elk and moose taken down, and eaten alive while they struggle with every last breath - I guess the problem there is that the media would be sure rate it R or something so the kids couldn't see it. I think one would be good though, from a perspective that counters the claims of "balance" and taking only the "weak" and "sick", and only taking what they need to support their cute little puppy family


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you see Don Peay's article in the Salt Lake Tribune about the need to manage wolves the same as other predators?

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/opinion/50 ... s.html.csp


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

check out this article on KSL today http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=12852368 apparently there are so many deer destroying the trees wolfs are a good thing :roll:

some one needs to educate the zoo officials.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

I Already hear " Oh, Poor Bambi" whenever I tell someone I am going Deer hunting. Now I have to hear "poor alpha, and Omega." when I decide to go wolf hunting..


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You made a really interesting point here Bowdacious, I wouldnt have ever considered targeting kids to modify their way of thinking toward this type of conservation. Very ingenious if you ask me. (Not that I agree with their methodology)

I guess we should start a fund to develop a movie about the elk and deer and sheep and other animals that are terrorized by ravenous wolves and market it to kids. 

I dont think we'll ever see the end of this wolf debate in our lifetimes


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Its called anthropomorphism. Probably the single biggest threat to hunting in general. Even more than wolf. And the single reason I hate Disney.

I have had to repeatedly remind the kids in my family that. There are no deer family units. They aren't like people. No brothers sisters aunts uncles G ma's G pa's. There is no fawn crying because his daddy got shot.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I read the KSL article about the zoo keepers.... Are these people really zoologists or biologists for that matter? This quote really makes me doubt they have any idea what they are talking about or that they have any kind of understanding of real biology and how eco systems work.

*"If there's no wolves keeping the deer in check, then the deer eat all of the leaves and then it affects everybody, it affects the whole ecosystem," says zookeeper Celeste Cambarei. "You can't just take one animal out of the equation, especially a top predator, and not have it affect the whole ecosystem." *

The deer eat all the leaves? Really? Sure they are browsers but to really eat all of the available foliage to where nothing is left would require deer numbers in the millions.

This is scary folks. Some of these people have been brainwashed and they too are now brainwashing the general population. Specifically our kids. It is really up to us as Iron Bear stated, to keep educating our children and our kin. If there was an easy way to diffuse the truth about wolves to the masses it would be attacked for being too graphic.

The fight will be a tough one.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> ......
> The deer eat all the leaves? Really? Sure they are browsers but to really eat all of the available foliage to where nothing is left would require deer numbers in the millions.
> Don't take this as defending what the zookeeper stated, however it has happened in the past. Research the Kaibab Plateau deer story circa 1910-1935. It was 100,000 deer that did eat all the "leaves"/available forage. That was a tragic story yet we gained a tremendous amount of knowledge about game management from that experience. As a result I don't believe it could ever happen again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> You made a really interesting point here Bowdacious, I wouldnt have ever considered targeting kids to modify their way of thinking toward this type of conservation. Very ingenious if you ask me. (Not that I agree with their methodology)(


Ever heard of Hitler Youth?
Brain-washing the young, impressionable minds of children is one the best ways to get done what you want done. For example, take over Europe...


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

The Naturalist said:


> MadHunter said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...


----------

